# Student visa



## Potbhe (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi please help with my problem. I need suggestions and ideas. I have been in sydney 10yrs ago and because of being young i enjoyed life and overstayed for 3month due to i got caught by the immigration. Now i want to continue my studies and set goals.will there be any problem i will face if i apply for a student visa in australia? Im planning to start a bachelors degree in any university sponsored by my uncle.will there be a big chance i get a visa or no due to my past record.


----------



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sure that u r only banned for 3 years


----------



## Potbhe (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah hope its like that... Wishing it will not affect my application...


----------



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

It was 10 years ago and u only stayed 3 months extra, I'm sure u will be ok.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

overstayed 1 day is overstay. when u deal with Aus Gov, please remember that they have a power to do everything they....feel like (sad face). Have you heard about the application is rejected due to CO feels it's not genius? Yes, its mad


----------



## BSC Nursing (Apr 14, 2013)

3 years ban............You may apply now there should not be a problem if you fulfill other requirements.


----------



## jasterpratt (Apr 21, 2013)

There are many immigration visa for student visa nowadays. There will be no problem if have all the requirements they needed.


----------

